# Admission Help



## smera awan (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, my aggregate is 64.9. 814 in fsc.. Any chances to get admission in private medical colleges in Lahore without donations? But no bds,i want to go for mbbs


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think that you can go for MBBS without donation, but I am not sure.


----------



## smera awan (Sep 29, 2013)

What about faisalabad? Like idependent or aziz fatima?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

may be.. apply in all medical colleges


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Maybe in Faisalabad, mine aggregate is 70.3 %, from o and a levels actually, I am myself quite worried.


----------



## smera awan (Sep 29, 2013)

It's quite good aggregate! You can get in lmdc,uol,rashid lateef,akthar saeed


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

NONE of you applied for foreign based admission on self finance scheme of HEC (higher education commission) ??


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

What's that?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

People did. And you SHOULD be looking for those people in posts clearly named "Foreign seat" or "Foreign applicants".


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Firstly, your aggregate is pretty low. I don't really know much about medical colleges in Lahore but in Islamabad you'd be hard-pressed to get admission in any Private Medical College with that aggregate, in MBBS or BDS. 

I do hope you get in somewhere though.

Secondly, what is 'self finance scheme of HEC'. I've seen it referenced to a lot on these forums but I can't find an decent explanation of what it is anywhere.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

HEC is the department through which foreign applicants apply to govt schools. They look at your equivalence and SATII scores and place you in a college depending on your choice and the availability of a seat. Private colleges run on their own individual apps and are therefore totally separate from govt school admissions


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Higher Education Commission.
They offer seats for MBBS in Pakistan based on open merit- but they are Self finance seats. That means the candidates selected on open merit will have to pay dues. But these dues are less than what you would pay for private medical college.

Only those students can apply to HEC who hold a foreign passport.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks. How much does someone applying on HEC have to pay? Would it be cheaper to get in a private college on a local seat or on HEC as a foreigner?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Depends on what college you get selected in.
The HEC dues for the government medical colleges in LAHORE are almost 6 lacs ($10,000) which is same as most of the private medical colleges here in Lahore.
But the HEC dues for other government colleges are not that high. 
you can check out this link below.

http://www.hec.gov.pk/InsideHEC/Div...ssion/AFS/Documents/Distribution of Seats.pdf

Introduction


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## cygnet (Jul 14, 2014)

i want to ask that what is the minimum aggregate required for applied biosciences in NUST?


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

cygnet said:


> i want to ask that what is the minimum aggregate required for applied biosciences in NUST?



I want to know it too.....for SAT national and international and NET base....Please help


----------

